# What laid this clutch???



## kbaker (Oct 22, 2011)

These four eggs were laid today. Can you guess by what??


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Snapping turtle, it's the only animal I saw lay eggs that look like that. Although they were perfectly round. 

Probably some kind of tortoise that gets about 750cm or so long.

My final answer is a Sulcata.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 22, 2011)

WOW, Is that difficult. However, good poll......


----------



## Laura (Oct 22, 2011)

bird, reptile or platypus


----------



## zesty_17 (Oct 22, 2011)

they look similar to softshell eggs, very round, my guess is sulcatta or red foot.


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2011)

They are a little small for sulcata eggs and too few in number. Most first time sulcatas lay at least 10-12, although I know there are exception. My Deloris only laid 3 her first time.

I'm going to guess leopard.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 23, 2011)

redfoot!!


----------



## ascott (Oct 23, 2011)

pingpongortoise....


----------



## bigred (Oct 23, 2011)

kbaker said:


> These four eggs were laid today. Can you guess by what??



Look like redfoot eggs to me and about the # of eggs a redfoot would lay.


----------



## matt41gb (Oct 24, 2011)

I agree with Red-Foot. I'd say four eggs to a clutch is about average. 






-Matt


----------



## Neltharion (Oct 24, 2011)

Box turtles?


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 24, 2011)

SO when will the real answer be revealed? A week, a month, or never?


----------



## jaizei (Oct 24, 2011)

fbsmith3 said:


> SO when will the real answer be revealed? A week, a month, or never?



When they hatch


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 24, 2011)

When they hatch 
[/quote]

I should have thought of that. Very good.


----------



## kbaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Some of the settings for the poll do not show and I can't seem to edit the poll. I think I set the poll for 14 days. I probably can't wait that long to tell everyone the answer.

I do want to post a picture of a Sulcata egg next to this clutch.

Thanks to everyone who took part in this poll.


----------



## kbaker (Nov 5, 2011)

I wanted to post a picture of the four eggs next to a Sulcata egg, but I have just been too busy to take pictures.

So I guess I will answer the question...










































Keep going...........



























Almost there................













































Ok, they were laid by a............






















































Sulcata!!










Tom-
You were right on target and then you crashed and burned. You have all the knowledge and yet you second guess yourself. LOL


----------

